# déçu par la fiabilité apple !! et SAV incompétent ...



## julien (24 Janvier 2004)

j'ai acheté un iBook en janvier 2003 qui est tombé en panne en août la même année .... c'est la panne recurrente pour ce modèle visiblement.... problèmes d'affichage, donc remplacement sous garantie de la carte mère après 6 mois !!!!
Cela m'a incité a souscrire à l'extension de garantie applecare
le 4 janvier encore une panne  ! impossible de charger la batterie ou d'utiliser l'ordinateur branché sur le secteur.
donc passage à l'applecare center place boulnois à Paris avec l'ordinateur et l'adaptateur secteur encore sous la garantie d'un an
Le technicien connait visiblement la panne .... me dis qu'il n'ont pas besoin de l'adaptateur .... je  laisse donc l'ordinateur seul....
je recupère mon ordinateur le service me dis qu'il n'ont pas pu identifier la panne.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




de retour chez moi je branche donc l'ordinateur et ça ne marche toujours pas !!! ce doit être l'adaptateur secteur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc retour après quelques jour à l'applecare center place boulnois pour un échange standard de l'adaptateur defaillant (sur conseil d'applecare au téléphone )
Pour apprendre que l'adaptateur secteur n'est pas couvert par l'extension de garantie et me voir refuser l'echange !!!! (15 jour avant la panne était couverte car j'était encore sous la garantie d'1 an !!!! mais le technicien m'avais assuré que la panne n'était pas due à celui-ci....)

j'avais avec moi le contrat applecare que le vendeur parcourt pour me montrer que l'adaptateur secteur n'est pas couvert.... or ce n'est écrit nulle part !!!!
donc le seul argument qu'il avance est une note de service de son supérieur lui interdisant de remplacer les adaptateurs secteur défectueux sous applecare  !!!


me voila donc reparti pour une semaine sans ordinateur.... (mon outil de travail)


dégouté ....


----------



## rtype (24 Janvier 2004)

Cher Julien , 

Tout dabord , désolé pour toutes tes mésaventures Appelesque ! et jespère que tout finira par sarranger !!! 
Mais pour en revenir a ton contrat Applecare , cest ton contrat qui fait foi !!!, et pas les (petites notes de service personnel du dirlo ! ) surtout vu le prix , SI dans ton contrat il nest pas prévu de révision possible de celui ci de la part dApple (et même si cela se faisait , jimagine quil aurait lamabilité de prévenir leurs clients ! ), seul le contrat est applicable ,donc si il nest stipulé nul par dans ton contrat que les alim. ne sont pas prisent en compte , ILS SONT OBLIGE de te la remplacer !!!!! , perso , je ne me gênerais pas pour pousser un coup de gueule poli chez Apple 

Bien à toi 

jean-Luc


----------



## Emmanuelion (25 Janvier 2004)

Hello !

Le coût de l'Applecare justifie pleinement qu'Apple s'occupe correctement de ton problème.
Essaye d'avoir le plus d'éléments écrits de la part du centre qui refuse la réparation. Si la "gueulante" téléphonique ne fonctionne pas, il faudra malheureusement jouer avec les recommandés avec accusé de réception : c'est pénible, mais c'est ce qui est reconnu vis-à-vis de tes droits.

Bon courage


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2004)

Par expérience (avec d'autres sav qu'Apple), il faut insister et relancer: on finit très souvent par obtenir gain de cause, surtout avec ce genre de contrat ! donc, courage !


----------



## corbuu (25 Janvier 2004)

IMPORTANT :

J'ai un PowerBook qui date de 8 mois maintenant. Au bout de 6 mois ... l'ordi se rechargeait plus. C'était l'adaptateur secteur qui ne marchait plus.

J'ai appellé AppleCare, ils m'ont dit que je pouvait soit demander de suite qu'ils me renvoyent gratuitement un autre adaptateur, soit que je pouvais aller au centre Apple Lyon. 
Je décide d'aller au centre de lyon pour le changer donc. LE mec a verifié qu'il ne marchait pas, il m'en a filé un neuf de suite pour m'eviter d'attendre le retour SAV.

Pris en charge par contrat Apple. il m'a meme dit que si ca m'arrivait dans un an..il le changerait aussi. J'ai bien evidemment APPLECARE.

donc le mec te dit n'importe quoi. Vas-y et ... geule.


----------



## polo50 (25 Janvier 2004)

je rajouterais a tout ce qui a été dit que ca dépend pas toujours du centre mais souvent de la personne qui nous recois ! moi j ai été tres bien acceuillis des fois place boulnois par des gens compétants mais j ai aussi une fois eu une personne totalement imcompétente au même endroit !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2004)

Si la personne en face y met un peu du sien tout se passe bien....globalement les gens de l'AppleCare sont correctes


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> IMPORTANT :
> 
> J'ai un PowerBook qui date de 8 mois maintenant. Au bout de 6 mois ... l'ordi se rechargeait plus. C'était l'adaptateur secteur qui ne marchait plus.
> 
> ...



Je dois reconnaitre que le centre technique d'Apple Lyon a été très efficace lors de la réparation de mon TI.


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je dois reconnaitre que le centre technique d'Apple Lyon a été très efficace lors de la réparation de mon TI.



On dirait que tu y travailles ....


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Il y a Bemac a Strasbourg qui est bien aussi


----------



## julien (26 Janvier 2004)

merci pour votre compassion.... ça fait plaisir mine de rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je donne des nouvelles .... 
j'aime beaucoup lyon mais ça fait un peu loin...
pas de coup de fil de l'apple center boulnois aujourd'hui ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'ai eu le service client aujourd'hui au téléphone ! ils m'ont confirmé que l'applecare couvre aussi l'adaptateur !!! donc les techniciens (ils était deux) que j'ai vu samedi matin m'ont menti tout simplement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le service a donc appellé l'applecare center place boulnois et m'a rapellé pour me dire que la piece est disponible et m'attend...

il aurait été correct de la part des deux personnes que j'ai vu samedi ,constatant leur erreur ce matin, de m'appeler aujourd'hui non ????

donc un grand merci au service client très compréhensif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qui fait son travail correctement
si tout vas bien demain je retrouve l'usage de mon ibook...après un mois 

en tout cas j'éspère que le message est bien passé allez changer vos adaptateur secteur défectueux place boulnois !!!!! ils adorent ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'éxagère..ils ont l'OBLIGATION de le faire !!)


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que tu y travailles ....



Eh non ... c'est juste sympa de retrouver son TI sans les problèmes de peinture ...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Oui je crois que c'est surtout ca


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Eh non ... c'est juste sympa de retrouver son TI sans les problèmes de peinture ...



J'ai aucun problème de peinture sur mon TI867! il est génial !


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2004)

Il est où ce centre Apple de Lyon ?

PS: Melaure j'ai toujours un LCIII à ta disposition dans mon garage...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

Ceux sont des cas isolés les problemes de peinture sur les Titanium quand meme...


----------



## Kittynui (27 Janvier 2004)

julien a dit:
			
		

> il aurait été correct de la part des deux personnes que j'ai vu samedi ,constatant leur erreur ce matin, de m'appeler aujourd'hui non ????



A mon avis malheureusement tu es tombé sur des cons, ça doit pas mal fonctionner à la tête du client et aussi ils doivent pas tous connaître la politique d'apple...
Je suis sûre que tu serais retombé sur eux au tel, ils t'auraient demandé de payer!!! Fais gaffe au moment de retirer ta machine de ne pas retomber sur eux!


----------



## marcomarco (27 Janvier 2004)

moi aussi super content de la compétence des gars d'apple care et je rajouterais qu'à ce prix là je crois qu'ils ont intéret à etre au top....


----------



## corbuu (27 Janvier 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Il est où ce centre Apple de Lyon ?
> 
> PS: Melaure j'ai toujours un LCIII à ta disposition dans mon garage...



Je suis allé au centre ACTITEC à LYon

ACTITEC
16, Rue montbrillant 
69003 LYON
Tel : 04.78.533.636

Sont super sympa là-bas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'y travaille pas


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ceux sont des cas isolés les problemes de peinture sur les Titanium quand meme...



Pas tant que ça ...


----------

